# Wlan Stick Kaufempfehlung



## mannigame (15. August 2009)

Hallöchen
Brauche eine Kaufempfehlung von euch.Und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Wlan USB Stick zulegen, der auch durch dicke Wände und über einige Meter Entfernung noch gute Leistung (starke Signale, hohe Übertragungsrate) liefert.
Bislang hatte ich Dlan in meinem Zimmer, allerdings kamen von 20 Mbit gerade mal 0,5 Mbit in meinem Zimmer an  Möchte das nun mit einem Wlan Stick optimieren und brauche euren Rat.Wer hat Vorschläge?!Danke
Mannigame

P.S: Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Internetleistung zu verbessern. Das Problem ist , die Leitung von Kabel BW kommt im ersten Stockwerk des Hauses  an , ich wohne jedoch im 3. und habe dort kaum noch Speed.Danke für Ratschläge!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. August 2009)

Dieser ist gut, habe ihn selber:
AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick - mit Stick & Surf Wireless: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

@_-=Dante=-_
Könntest du bitte nachmessen, wie lang das Teil ist?


----------



## mannigame (15. August 2009)

Was für eine Leistung kann ich von diesem Stick erwarten. Der Router mit Funkantenne steht im 2.Stock, ich bin im 3. Stockwerk.
Das Haus ist alt und hat sehr dicke Wände. Mein Ziel wären von bereitgestellen 20Mbit immerhin noch 5Mbit zu bekommen, ist das realistisch?!


----------



## guna7 (15. August 2009)

Wozu das bitte?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

Wozu was?


----------



## guna7 (15. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wozu was?


Ach, da hat sich jemand dazwischen gemogelt. 

Wozu brauchst du die Länge von dem Teil?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

Weil ich wissen will, ob ich es hinten oder vorne rein stecke.


----------



## guna7 (15. August 2009)

mannigame schrieb:


> Was für eine Leistung kann ich von diesem Stick erwarten. Der Router mit Funkantenne steht im 2.Stock, ich bin im 3. Stockwerk.
> Das Haus ist alt und hat sehr dicke Wände. Mein Ziel wären von bereitgestellen 20Mbit immerhin noch 5Mbit zu bekommen, ist das realistisch?!


Du könntest den Stick auch an einem USB-Verlängerungskabel anschließen, damit wärst du etwas flexibler und könntest die Position verändern, wenn der Empfang zu schlecht ist.



Fadi schrieb:


> Weil ich wissen will, ob ich es hinten oder vorne rein stecke.


Du Ferkel!


----------



## exa (15. August 2009)

mannigame schrieb:


> Was für eine Leistung kann ich von diesem Stick erwarten. Der Router mit Funkantenne steht im 2.Stock, ich bin im 3. Stockwerk.
> Das Haus ist alt und hat sehr dicke Wände. Mein Ziel wären von bereitgestellen 20Mbit immerhin noch 5Mbit zu bekommen, ist das realistisch?!



das wird dir niemand sagen können, da nicht nur wanddicke, sondern auch rohre, leitungen, und andere funkfelder beeinflussend wirken können...

allerdings könnte ein viertel durchaus möglich sein, garantieren kann dir das aber niemend...

ich komme sehr gut mit dem netgear wg 111 zurecht, der rennt und rennt und rennt, nie verbindungsabbrüche, gute software wie ich finde, und schick mit blauer led^^


----------



## mannigame (15. August 2009)

kann man noch etwas am Router selbst optimieren.Dort steckt eine Antenne, ist diese Auswechselbar?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

@mannigame
Du kannst auch bestellen und wenn es nicht funktioniert wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## exa (15. August 2009)

ja, es gibt richtantennen für router...


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2009)

mannigame schrieb:


> kann man noch etwas am Router selbst optimieren.Dort steckt eine Antenne, ist diese Auswechselbar?!


Kommt auf den Router an. Welchen hast du denn?


----------



## mannigame (16. August 2009)

hab einen D-Link 
802.11 g\  2,4 Ghz
Wireless Router....kenne mich damit jetzt nicht soo gut aus.Was ds bedeutetDanke euch für weitere Tipps!


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2009)

Gehts ein bisschen genauer?


----------



## mannigame (16. August 2009)

das ding wurde von kabel Bw mitgeliefert. mehr steht leider nicht drauf
Tipps?!


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2009)

Müsste man eigentlich erkennen, ob die Antenne abschraubbar ist. Wenn ja könnte eine Richtantenne helfen. Evtl. in Verbindung mit dem USB-Verlängerungskabel und Stick.

Aber auch hier gilt: Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## mannigame (16. August 2009)

die antenne ist abschraubar, ja! bzw absteckbar.Kennt jem ne gute Richtantenne.Wo finde ich sowas?!


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2009)

Kuck mal hier: WLAN-Antennen Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## mannigame (16. August 2009)

hmm gute sind ehernicht dabeiVllt tus auch die alte und ein neuer Stick reicht.Der von Fritz überzeugt mich noc am ehsten.Noch andere Ideen?!
Welche möglichkeiten gibts noch?!


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2009)

Kabel!


----------



## skankee (16. August 2009)

Richtatennen sind gut fürs W-Lan geeignet wenn man nur mit 1 PC dran hängt, wenn überall im Haus W-Lan verfügbar sein soll sind die kleinen Standardatennen optimal.

Wenn du kein Notebook hast kannst du dir auch mal PCI W-Lan Karten mit externer Atenne anschauen , z.B.: Netgear RangeMax Wireless-N 300 WN311B  oder ASUS WL-130N .


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2009)

Ich würde vllt vorschlagen, dass du dir den Stick von AVM holst und dann, ich hab leider keine Ahnung wieviel sowas kostet, ein WLAN Repeater mit dem man die Empfangsreichweite erhöhen kann.

Ich habe das letztens in meinem Router gefunden, diese Option und dachte mir, dass könnte dir vllt helfen, ich google gleich mal nach einem Model.


Greetz K3n$!


Edit: Hab einen von Fritz, wie ich aber sehe, sind die dinger anscheinend nicht ganz billig.

*AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G zur Erhöhung der Reichweite von W-LAN Netzen*


Edit#2: Ich hab jetzt auch noch ein von Asus mit guten/sehr guten Bewertungen gefunden. Dieser unterstützt allerdings nur den G-Standard (54MBit Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit) wohin gegen der von AVM sogar schon mit dem N-Standard mit 300MBit Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit auftrumpft.

*Asus WL-330GE 802.11G Wlan Access Point mit Repeaterfunktion und WPA2-Verschlüsselung*


----------



## mannigame (16. August 2009)

hmm wie funktioniert dieser Wlan repeater?!
Was muss ich damit machen?! Kann mir das jemand erklären.
Ich kaufe also den AVM Stick ,den stecke ich in meinen Pc und wo schließe ich dann den Repeater an?!
Danke euch!


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2009)

Les dir mal Wikipedia durch -> WLan Repeater <-


----------



## mannigame (18. August 2009)

Ich möcht jetzt doch nochmal eure Meinung hören.
Wlan Stick+ Repeater kaufen oder reicht der Stick , oder was empfehlt ihr?!


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2009)

Moin,

Ich würde sagen, hol dir erstmal den Stick, denn den brauchst du ja so oder so und wenn du dann nicht mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, holst du dir einfach noch den Repeater dazu.

Bei manchen Läden bzw. Versandhäusern kannst du das Produkt auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken, falls das Gerät nicht deinen Erwartungen entspricht.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## midnight (18. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Bei manchen Läden bzw. Versandhäusern kannst du das Produkt auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken, falls das Gerät nicht deinen Erwartungen entspricht.



Das kannst du bei allen Online-Händlern machen, das nennt sich Fernabsatzgesetz! Aber ich glaube unter 40€ musst du die Versandkosten tragen.

Aber wenn du es im Laden kaufst, dann kannst du es in den meisten Fällen auch einfach so umtauschen 

so far


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2009)

ahh, danke !

musste bisher, gott sei dank, noch nichts umtauschen ^^


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Mystery (19. August 2009)

Ich hab den selben USB Stick und bin gezwungen eine Luftlinie mit ca. 5- 6 m zu überbrücken + 2 Dicke Hauswände. Der 2te PC Steht ein Stockwerk direkt darüber.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, von den ca 2Mbits die unsere Leitung LAN, hat kommen 1- 1,5Mbits an.

Greets


----------

